# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Orquestra, quantum computing enterprise software platform, Zapata Computing, Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Zapata Computing, Inc.

zapatacomputing.com/orquestra

orquestra.io

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Orquestra

May 5, 2020




> Accelerate the development of NISQ-based quantum applications and capabilities with Orquestra, the first unified quantum operating environment for developing and running quantum and quantum-inspired workflows.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zapata Computing Raises $38M As Quantum Computing Nears"

by Chris Metinko
November 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zapata raises $38 million for quantum machine learning"

by Emil Protalinski
November 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Expert: Now is the time to prepare for the quantum computing revolution"

by Karen Roby
August 24, 2021

----------

